
Twitter ‘gave Saudi Arabia information about journalist who ended up dead’ - mkeyhani
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/09/twitter-gave-saudi-arabia-information-about-journalist-who-ended-up-dead-8123873/amp/
======
arthurofbabylon
Platforms like to be inclusive of perspectives. If they have to choose between
taking ethical action or embracing unethical perspectives... guess what. They
choose to remain inclusive of even the most atrocious perspectives.

It really is up to the people (gov? oh god.) to hold these platforms
responsible. They (notably FB and twitter) have demonstrated, over and over
again, that they will not hold themselves accountable. Ethics are beyond their
purview.

~~~
ezoe
What? You demand government(the USA) to punish the victim(Twitter) to solve a
problem?

The problem is the government(of Soudi Arabia) asking for the information from
Twitter office in Dubai. On refusal Soudi Arabia government can sure to use
physical power over Twitter office conveniently located very close to Saudi
Arabia.

It's like punishing a bank employee who had to hand over the money to the
burglar at gun point. Also the it was the punisher(The USA) who gave a gun to
the burglar(Saudi Arabia).

Is that what you want?

~~~
arthurofbabylon
No one is talking about “punishment” but you. The concept here is building
mechanisms of accountability (again, nothing to do with punishment).

Applying your example, the ideal is more like a social system stepping in and
providing a means for the bank employee to safely not hand over cash mid-
burglary.

------
just_myles
That's twitter for you. This is the company that brought us trump.

